# VRE Infection



## Partha (Oct 27, 2009)

What is the most appropriate ICD code for vancomycin resistant enterococci infection, VRE?

Thanks!


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Oct 27, 2009)

Have you looked at V09.81?  This is, however, a *secondary dx*...


----------



## clmoreland (Oct 28, 2009)

*VRE code*

Take a look at V09.80 .  I have searched everywhere and cannot find any other code to use.


----------

